
Luis Alvarez, Champion of 9/11 Responders, Dies at 53 - charliefoxtwo
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/29/obituaries/luis-alvarez-dead.html
======
djohnston
RIP. Just watched Jon Stewart's testimony to congress, the whole thing is just
infuriating:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2QMqsNvWuc&t=78s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2QMqsNvWuc&t=78s)

~~~
PavlovsCat
Here are the standing ovations that followed it:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQNYExxW_W0&t=1h17m55s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQNYExxW_W0&t=1h17m55s)

Here is his second statement:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQNYExxW_W0&t=1h41m01s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQNYExxW_W0&t=1h41m01s)

Though I'm sure the whole thing is worth listening to.

------
drdeadringer
I was struck by Luis Alvarez's 2007 image vs his 2019 image as presented in
the article. Twelve years and it looks like he's aged 30. It adds to my
sadness on this cluster of issues that one can lose a [statistically] full
third of their life in situations like this.

~~~
dredmorbius
Disease is just that: dis-ease, an insult to healthy function. Cancer is just
one of many ways you, or anyone, can be brought down fast and hard.

------
hinkley
As an aside, I’m so glad that Jon Stewart has found something he can be proud
of.

It was rough watching the last few years if the Daily Show and see him visibly
struggle with his belief that he was merely an entertainer, and entertainment
solves nothing.

As I’m sure he would tell you, he shouldn’t have to do this, but I’m glad
someone with a sharp tongue and some name recognition is.

~~~
cowmix
He's proud of the Daily Show and his legacy.. he just wanted to leave on a
high note and let others rise to the top.

------
__m
Really sad, they don’t receive the treatment they deserve (of course everybody
deserves healthcare). I’m sure they’d risk and give their life anyway but
that’s just not fair.

------
hohokus
"Initially assigned to the 108th Precinct in Long Island City, Queens, in
1993, he was transferred to the Narcotics Division and promoted to detective
two years later. After working undercover as a detective first grade, he
sought a less stressful assignment and, in 2004, volunteered for the Bomb
Squad."

------
iamben
How does the NYT know I'm in private mode (and stop me from reading the
article)? Very frustrating. Wish Chrome would sort that.

Sorry for the off topic rant.

~~~
pgeorgi
See [https://www.ghacks.net/2019/06/14/chrome-76-blocks-sites-
fro...](https://www.ghacks.net/2019/06/14/chrome-76-blocks-sites-from-
detecting-incognito-mode/)

